# Milking Machine for $450



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm trying to find parts for my DeLaval milking machine namely a surge pulsator but keep coming up on large batches of surge milking parts for sale for a steal. If I were to buy these group items I would only need one or two of the parts so the rest would be left to sit. So I was adding up some numbers and ruminating on things. If I were to use these parts to make some other one goat milkers I could sell an entire one goat milking set up for $450 without loosing any money. This would even include a 6CFM vacuum pump. It would be everything you would need to milk by machine. The inflators, teat cups and food grate tubing would be brand new but the pulsator, bucket and such would be used but in working condition.

This would put me out on a limb on my money. I can't say I'm 100% a go on making these yet but I was just curious to see if any of you TGS members would be interested in it first.


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

I know very little about milking machines, we haven't needed one yet. But, that being said, I think we will be looking for a reasonable price milking machine to milk between 2 - 4 little does at any given time. If it's easy break down and clean up between does, all the better. I think $450 is reasonable, but can't remember some of the others that we have looked at, but I know the manual ones were around $100, but SO said that we could make one ourselves for around $50.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

When we have more goats we will probably get one, and that sounds like a great price.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I purchased a used milking machine, pulsator and vacuum pump for $650 and thought that was a deal! (It had the old stainless steel
bucket, lid and all the hosing and rubber inflations.) It works great, but unless you are milking more than 4 goats, it takes more
time to clean up than it is worth!
I did buy an old stainless steel double sink to wash the milker in! Now my $650 milker has a $300 sink. Add the faucet, drain and gee, my "deal" doesn't look so great! I like your pricing better!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

You can get the pulsators partsdeptonline.com


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I would be interested for sure! That is a steal.


----------

